# Assasins Creed Black flag £3.95 Bargain XBOne



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

*Assasins Creed Black flag £3.95 Unity £9.39 Bargain Xbox One*

If you havnt played this game yet, its a bargain you can grab for under £4 from this website:

http://www.cdkeys.com/xbox-live/games/assassin-s-creed-iv-4-black-flag-xbox-one

AC Unity Xbox One £9.39
http://www.cdkeys.com/xbox-live/games/assassin-s-creed-unity-xbox-one

Can get it 5% off too if you like their FB wall.

I completed this a while back but its a great game. I actually just bought Unity from their site now as thats cheap too.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Added Assasins Creed unity which has been discount further

DAILY DEAL: AC Unity Xbox One £9.39 / $13.89 / €12.99 (5% fb)

• Instant Digital Delivery!
• Also Available: Creed IV: Black Flag Xbox One
• Code received by email
• Limited Stock!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Black Flag is a bargain at that price, thanks for the link, I've just ordered it.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Now free 😊


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I had the pleasure of playing Syndicate recently at a special preview event. It looks really good. Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

John74 said:


> Now free &#55357;&#56842;


Free along side another game to

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=351704


----------

